# oh man



## wynedot55 (May 29, 2009)

i just got an email from a guy wanting to sale a bred cow an a 3 in 1.an i had to tell him that i couldnt buy any cows this year.having these teeth out sure has messed me up.keeps me from buying cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 29, 2009)

That is a rough one!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 29, 2009)

but thats ok i dont need cows right now.


----------



## Thewife (May 29, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but thats ok i dont need cows right now.


Yea, you never post any pictures anyway!
If you got more, you would tell us, we would ask for pictures and get our hopes up, then you would NOT post any!
It's just easier on those of us that would really like to see pictures of Beefmasters if you would just NOT add to your herd!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 30, 2009)

your right i need the money for other toys.


----------



## Thewife (May 30, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your right i need the money for other toys.


Nope, no toys for you! 
Toys are for good boys(and girls) that post pictures!
I think you should be sent to your room with no dinner!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 30, 2009)

no dinner pouts.then id waste away.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 30, 2009)

Just curious...
Are we sure that Wynedot really has cows?  Has he EVER posted a pic? hmmm?????
Perhaps those beefmasters are figments of his imagination?





*hehe...perhaps we can dare him to come clean, or at the very least find his camera!*


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 30, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Just curious...
> Are we sure that Wynedot really has cows?  Has he EVER posted a pic? hmmm?????
> Perhaps those beefmasters are figments of his imagination?
> 
> ...


He posted pics that he admitted were old, once.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 30, 2009)

oh i got a camera.i just dont try to take pics.because i dont think im good at taking pics.an ive posted some pics on here long ago.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 30, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> oh i got a camera.i just dont try to take pics.because i dont think im good at taking pics.an ive posted some pics on here long ago.


Practice, practice, practice. That is how you get good at taking pics. Besides, we don't care if they are good pics or not.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 30, 2009)

well i may just take a bunch of pics next time the cows come up.


----------



## jhm47 (May 30, 2009)

I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 30, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I'm not holding my breath!


Me either.


----------



## Thewife (May 30, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I'm not holding my breath!


Well I'm gonna hold mine!

And if I just disappear from the boards you know why!


----------



## jhm47 (May 30, 2009)

Hey, I'm a paramedic.  If you need oxygen, just call.  My response time might be a bit long, but I'll at least make it for the funeral.  Back here we always have a big meal after funerals.  With the economy like it is, we might all be looking for funerals to attend just to get something to eat.  

Actually, I know some people who attend funerals, weddings, graduation parties, whatever, just for the free meals.


----------



## Thewife (May 31, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm a paramedic.  If you need oxygen, just call.  My response time might be a bit long, but I'll at least make it for the funeral.  Back here we always have a big meal after funerals.  With the economy like it is, we might all be looking for funerals to attend just to get something to eat.
> 
> Actually, I know some people who attend funerals, weddings, graduation parties, whatever, just for the free meals.


I don't need oxygen!  
My skin is starting to match my blue eyes though, is that bad?

No funeral for me!
Told Hubby and the boy to dump my ashes on the big mound in the field and go fishing!


----------

